# Tire Tracks in Lawn



## Jagermeister (May 18, 2021)

Have any of you all ever had bronzing of your tire tracks in your lawn? I have been appling fertilizer plus FAS plus TNex all summer and this is the first time I have seen this. I didn't get crazy on too much fert or TNex on this app so not sure why this happened. Appreciate your thoughts.


----------



## LushTurf (May 28, 2020)

I've noticed this in my yard before too. I only see it after spraying. I have a big yard and spray with a Mule side by side and tank sprayer. The time I noticed it made the most distinct lines was earlier this summer when I sprayed a tank mix that included 3-way and I sprayed in the morning dew. It's almost like the spray solution gets on the tires then burns the blades in the tire tracks, but I'm not sure. I never got around to asking on here, so I'm curious to see what kind of replies you get.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

I've had it happen with my boots leaving marks while spraying AS but it recovered quickly.


----------



## Jagermeister (May 18, 2021)

@Redtwin Well, I must have made a mistake with my tank mix either with too much fert or too much TNex, or both. Lawn definitely got burned, especially in the overspray areas. It is now mostly recovered except it is still pretty brown in several overspray spots. Is there anything I can do to help these recover prior to season end? I fertilized last weekend with .2 lbs / M N and .2 lbs / M K plus FAS. Was thinking about continuing with weekly fert + FAS and go ahead and stop the PGR for the rest of the season. Or, would you all continue with the PGR?


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

I would stop the N for the rest of the season (maybe one more light app). I plan to continue my PGR into early November but you may want to allow yours to expire to get some quick top growth if you need recovery.


----------



## Jagermeister (May 18, 2021)

@Redtwin thanks. Curious why you would stop the N if I want it to grow back out? Still have a month left in the season.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

You'll want to taper back on your N inputs towards the end of the season so you don't have a lot of new growth that can be damaged by frost. Also, I'm pretty sure having excess N when the grass isn't growing will make you susceptible to fungus or spring dead spot. I've said this over several threads on here so hopefully I am not off base.


----------



## Jagermeister (May 18, 2021)

Ok, understand!


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

I have this same problem and I've only sprayed t nex and paclo at VERY low rates. I'm curious about this as well any recommendations?

I'm thinking I should have used more volume usually I run 2gal/1k this last time I did 1gal/1k maybe??


----------



## klsmith259 (Oct 6, 2020)

Are you overlapping heavily? It could be excess application due to the tires accumulating what's already been sprayed. That's my best guess.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

klsmith259 said:


> Are you overlapping heavily? It could be excess application due to the tires accumulating what's already been sprayed. That's my best guess.


Didn't overlap to my knowledge, but next time I spray I will go back to 2 gal and see if that helps it. If that doesn't work I will add iron and fertilizer to my mix

I'll book mark this thread so even next season if someone comes up with the answer I'll know


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

This really did a number on my lawn this season. I really wonder what caused it. It looks terrible on one side but not in the back where I sprayed with a hand pump.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Coming back to this. It happened again to me I raised my t nex app to .35 with nothing but water being sprayed. I think the sweet spot is .30 for my lawn. This time what's weird is the tire line only happened were I had to make turns.

Another thing Im pretty sure I'm overlapping now. I didn't think that would be a problem since I'm using twice the volume of water I would spray vertical and horizontal.

Now I'm wondering if I should add feature back to the mix......


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

@CenlaLowell was this your first app of the season? It may not do it as bad once it gets into the cycle.


----------



## Bombers (Jul 14, 2020)

maybe try pulling from behind to not drag the wheels over the treated grass? lol


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Redtwin said:


> @CenlaLowell was this your first app of the season? It may not do it as bad once it gets into the cycle.


Second app of the season. I really don't know how to fix this other than lower the rate and maybe do one pass instead of two. 


Last year it was much worst. So I'm still thinking I picked up some nitrogen on my tires last year. This time I'm really lost.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Bombers said:


> maybe try pulling from behind to not drag the wheels over the treated grass? lol


I'm definitely going to make one pass only the next time i spray not horizontal and vertical.


----------



## latitude36 (Mar 27, 2019)

Happens to me too--should go way in a few days. On a different subject--does your bermuda stay out of the flower beds and does your reel mower ride on top of the edging? I am assuming your edging is below grade? I am thinking of installing edging below grade to avoid using the edger and mowing on top of the grade--worried my grooved front roller will get jammed up.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

latitude36 said:


> Happens to me too--should go way in a few days. On a different subject--does your bermuda stay out of the flower beds and does your reel mower ride on top of the edging? I am assuming your edging is below grade? I am thinking of installing edging below grade to avoid using the edger and mowing on top of the grade--worried my grooved front roller will get jammed up.


No it gets in the flower beds, have zero turns, edging is below grade for sure.


----------

